# Topics > Related topics > Anticipation >  A robot learning to foresee human action, Robot Learning Lab, Computer Science Department, Cornell University, Ithaca, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Personal Robotics, Robot Learning Lab, Computer Science Department, Cornell University

----------


## Airicist

Human activity anticipation

Uploaded on Mar 13, 2013

Article "Robots Anticipate Human Actions, Adjust Accordingly"

April 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Beer-Pouring Robot Programmed to Anticipate Human Actions"

May 28, 2013

Article "Персональный робот Корнелльского университета умеет предсказывать поведение людей"

May 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Anticipating human activities for reactive robotic responses

Published on May 8, 2013

"Anticipating Human Activities for Reactive Robotic Responses"

----------


## Airicist

Article "As robots get smarter, they’ll be pouring our coffee (and beer)"

by Derrick Harris
May 29, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Thirsty for beer? There’s a robot who already knows"

by Geoffrey Mohan
June 1, 2013

----------

